# Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten



## Sailfisch (17. Januar 2006)

Heute meldet die FAZ, daß der Ende November, auf Grund eines Motorschadens in iranische Hoheitsgewässer abgetrieben Deutsche Big Gamer, mit seinem französischen Kollegen möglicherweise zu einer Haftstrafe verurteilt wurde, wobei der Botschaft noch kein Urteil vorliegt.
Was war passiert, die beiden Big Gamer waren in Dubai gestartet und sind auf Grund eines Motorschadens in iranisches Hoheitsgebiet, vermeintlich sogar militärisches Sperrgebiet abgedriftet und wurden sodann von den Iranern festgenommen. Bild berichtete. 

Erschreckend finde ich, daß dieser Fall in der deutschen Öffentlichkeit fast keine Rolle spielt. Die von Kriminellen entführte Frau Osthoff war ständig in den Medien präsent, Empöhrung im gesamten Volk. Hier wird ein Angler von einem Staat (ich lasse es offen, ob dieser Staat Kriminellen gleichzustellen ist) festgehalten und es interessiert niemanden.

Es bleibt zu hoffen, daß die beiden Angler möglichst bald freikommen, denn der Aufenthalt im iranischen Knast ist mit Sicherheit kein Zuckerschlecken.

Hier noch zwei aktuelle Links: 
http://portale.web.de/Schlagzeilen/msg/6053163/
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,395691,00.html


----------



## Sailfisch (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

Der Deutsche Donald Klein sitzt nach wir vor noch im Iran in Haft. Derweil wendet sich der Verband der Angelgerätegroßhändler und Hersteller in einem offenen Brief an Ministerpräsident Kurt Beck



> Sehr geehrter Herr Ministerpräsident Beck,
> wir, der Verband der Deutschen Angelgeräteindustrie, bitten Sie um Ihre persönliche und aktive Mithilfe im Falle des seit nunmehr neun Monaten im iranischen Teheran inhaftierten, passionierten Sportanglers Donald Klein und seines Skippers Stéphane Lherbier.
> 
> Die beiden waren im November letzten Jahres während einer Angeltour vor den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten mit einem Boot versehentlich in iranische Hoheitsgewässer geraten und wurden deshalb - vorgeblich wegen "vorsätzlicher illegaler Einreise" - zu jeweils 18 Monaten Haft verurteilt. Diese Strafe muss von der Welt als unverhältnismäßig hart angesehen werden, sind doch ansonsten bei genau demselben Vergehen Geldstrafen und nur wenige Tage Haft üblich.
> ...






​


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

...das ist ja echt der Hammer...immer noch in Haft...

...wenigstens kümmert sich jemand drum...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

Ich hatte auch schon vor einer Woche darauf
hingewiesen.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass den Leuten endlich geholfen werden muss.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Big Fins (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

Was wollt ihr denn? Die deutsche Politik hat doch weit wichtigeres zu tun, als sich um eigene Staatsbürger im Ausland zu bemühen.
Wobei, wenn man an diesen Entführungsfall denkt, wie hieß die gute Frau noch die im Irak entführt wurde und  nach ihrer Freilassung nicht mal ihre Eltern sehen wollte. Stattdessen wollte sie postwendend wieder in den Irak zurück  #q. 
Der arme Mann verrottet da im Knast aber die feinen Herrn Politker gehen zum Frühstücksbruch, zum :v.


----------



## fette beute (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

ich kann da gar nix zu sagen |uhoh: das ist alles so unglaublich #c
der nächste der bei mir in garten kommt sperr ich in keller #d


----------



## Stonie (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

Hallo Leute,

ist wirklich ein sehr trauriges Thema #d 

Immer wieder wenn ich diesen Thread sehe, dann kommt mir folgendes Buch in
den Sinn...

Ken Follett - Auf den Schwingen des Adlers

Kennt das jemand von euch ?

Einfach nicht zu fassen...

Traurige Grüße
Markus


----------



## Stingray (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

Bei der Frau Osthoff kam ja noch raus , das sie mit mit den ....... da unten gemeinsame Sache gemacht hat. Also schön das Lösegeld mit den ........ verjubelt hat. Über die Inhaftierung von Donald Klein kann ich hier leider auch nur ............ sagen. Würde ich das ........ ausschreiben, könnte es sein das ich gesperrt werde |rotwerden . Darum versuche ich es mal mit Smyleys : |krach: :e |splat: |motz: |znaika: |splat2: |smash: |peinlich :r #q #d |uhoh: :c . Den Text kann sich dann Jeder selber denken .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## DonVito (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

Hallo Leute!
Das mit dem Brief, den die Angelindustrie an K.Beck verfasst hat ist sicherlich einer der ersten ernst-zunehmenden Schritte, die eingeleitet wurden. Die Frage ist natürlich, ob das genügt unsere Politiker zum Handeln zu bewegen.
-Schliesslich sitzen weltweit in etlichen Gefängnissen deutsche Staatsbürger ein und werden dort zu unrecht festgehalten-oder warten ewig auf irgendwelche Prozesse, die wenn sie stattfinden, höchst dubios sind.
- Alleine auf d. Phillippinen vegetieren etliche Deutsche so (und viele andere vor sich hin)- und keiner vom Auswärtigen Amt etc kümmert sich darum. (Nicht nur in Asien, auch in Südamerika gibts das noch zur Genüge!)
Wenn wier also tatsächlich etwas Konkretes für den Mann erreichen wollen,(-momentan ist für unsere  "Regierung" tatsächlich leider nur einer unter vielen-) dann müssen unsere Politiker,
das Gefühl haben, es stünde der Druck der Öffentlichkeit dahinter.-Nur so handeln sie- Einen anderen Beweggrund kennen die nicht!!!(-meine Meinung-)
Ergo: Unterschriften sammeln und bei der Behörde einreichen.
Nur wenn viele Wähler mucken fangen die an sich zu bewegen!
 Ich hab nun keine Ahnung, ob so etwas auch online geht-durch anklicken o.ä....?! Wäre meiner Meinung nach der schnellste und effizienteste Weg. (Wieviel Mitglieder hat alleine dieses Board doch gleich...)
Also, vielleicht kann jemand ja so etwas einrichten, dann hätten wir zumindest etwas "Reales/Greifbares" -ausser reden und bemitleiden- getan. Ich bin der Meinung schon mal von so einer online Aktion gehört zu haben, wo man per Mausklick/aufrufen der Seite als Stimme registriert wird.
Gruß DonVito


----------



## bubatz01 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

für solch ein(für mich nicht nachvollziehbares handeln) des irans sollte mit einem komplettem boykott staatlicher seite geantwortet werden.

haben die schulden bei der brd?gleich mal einfordern...bzw wie man in den wald ruft so schallt es hinnaus...selbiges mit nem iraner bei uns machen.

wobei ich denke eine wirtschafts/geld strafe am meisten wirkt.


----------



## Tobsn (8. September 2006)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*



> selbiges mit nem iraner bei uns machen.


 
Super Idee! Dann hast Du ja sicherlich nichts dagegen, wenn sich hier die Israelis mal ein Paar Deutsche aussuchen um sie in die Gaskammer zu stecken oder? Wie war das noch mit dem Wald? 

Hervorragendes Beispiel für undifferenziertes Denken und Bildzeitungsmentalität...

T


----------



## fishingf (14. November 2006)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

Hallo Boardies, 

natürlich tut es auch mir leid was Donald Klein im Iran wiederfährt. Ebenso finde ich es gut das sich Organisationen wie der BVA sowie viele Privatleute für Herrn Klein einsetzen. Auch hier im Board wird ja in einem anderem Thread um Mithilfe bzw. Unterschriftenaktionen geworben.

Nur wird leider auch immer sehr schnell in solchen Fällen nach dem deutschem Staat gerufen. Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass das Auswärtige Amt sich mit dem Fall (und vielen anderen ähnlichen Fällen in der ganzen Welt) befaßt. Mit welcher Intensität kann und will ich nicht beurteilen. 

Tatsache ist jedoch im vorliegendem Fall: Die Insel Abu Musa vor der Herr Klein und sein französicher Skipper aufgegriffen wurde ist seit Jahrzehnten hoheitsrechlicher Streitpunkt zwischen dem Iran und den VAE. 1992 veranlasste der Iran die Ausweisung aller Ausländer von Abu Musa und erklärte die Insel zu militärischem Sperrgebiet. Seit dem hat die iranische Marine wiederholt Fischer aus dem Oman und den VAE sowie zahlreiche Sportfischer wegen angeblicher Grenzverletzungen inhaftiert. Jedem der sich in dieser Region auf See bewegt muß diese Tatsache bekannt gewesen sein! Vorallem dem französischem Skipper. Egal ob Navigationsfehler oder Maschinenschaden, wenn ich mich in einem unsicherem Seegebiet befinde und das ist die Straße von Hormuz, sollte man auf alle Eventualitäten vorbereitet sein. 
Natürlich gilt der Hauptvorwurf dem Skipper, aber man sollte wenn möglich jeden Anbieter im Ausland auf Referenzen prüfen, ist dies nicht möglich lieber auf eine Ausfahrt verzichten.

Abschließend nocheinmal, mir tut es sehr leid was Herrn Klein und natürlich seiner ganzen Familie wiederfahren ist. Aber auf illegale Einreise steht im Iran Geldstrafe oder Gefängis bis zu zehn Jahren. Das die 18-Monate zu denen Herrn Klein verurteilt wurde natürlich in keiner Relation zu dem Vergehen stehen ist uns allen klar. Aber leider ist dies unser Rechtsempfinden oder persönliches Gefühl. Dies ist aber leider für die Iranische Justitz nicht relevant.

Frau Klein, ich wünsche Ihnen und natürlich Ihrem Mann alles Gute und Kraft diese schwere Zeit zu überstehen.

fishingf


----------



## Leif (14. November 2006)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=88528&page=2


Schaut euch das mal an.
Warum gab es denn vom Board noch nicht mal ne Begrüßung?


----------



## Acipenser (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

Hallo miteinander,

 wer aus Berlin oder Umgebung hat Lust und Zeit, etwas für Donald Klein in Berlin zu organisieren?

 Mein Vorstellungen sind entweder 
 - eine Mahnwache, die muss aber 24x7 besetzt sein und sollte auch nicht nur einen Tag laufen, sondern notfalls bis Weihnachten oder darüber hinaus. Es wird gewiss schwierig genügend Leute zu finden, die mitmachen (können), aber es ist nicht unmöglich
 - oder eine friedliche Demo vor der iranischen Botschaft. Das sollte leichter zu realisieren sein, ist aber nur eine einmalige Angelegenheit. So eine Demo muss dann beim Ordnungsamt / Polizei angemeldet sein, ausserdem braucht man Plakate, Transparente etc.

 Egal ob jetzt Mahnwache oder Demo, das wird gewiss medienwirksam sein, so dass ARD, ZDF und die ganzen freien Sender Interesse an einer Berichterstattung haben. Wenn man die Berliner Zeitungen vorher anspricht, dass die einen Aufruf veröffentlichen, werden auch Nicht-Angler mitmachen.

 Wer das in die Hand nehmen kann, schicke mir bitte eine PN. Von Karlsruhe aus kann ich das leider nicht organisieren.

 Danke vorab


----------



## asgol (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

Hallo aus Lambsheim,

da das Thema hier im Forum doch recht breit gestreut ist, auch hier noch mal der Klick für weitere Infos.

Aktuelle Pressemeldungen der BILD-Rhein-Neckar findet ihr bei

http://www.sav-lambsheim.de


----------



## dtnorway (12. März 2007)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

Es läuft gerade im Ticker auf N-24!

Er ist Frei!#6

Gruß Dirk|wavey:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (12. März 2007)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

Sauber#v#v#v#g#g!!!
Endlich ist er frei!!! 
War aber auch nötig, ich meine so lange in irgeneinem Kerker festgehalten#d.


----------



## Sailfisch (12. März 2007)

*AW: Angler im Iran weiter festgehalten*

Hier gehts weiter:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96588


----------

